# Lanyards



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello all, in addition to fiddling with slingshots I like to make things from paracord as a hobby. One item I make for most all my slingshots is a good lanyard. I am curious as to if anyone here would be interested in acquiring some lanyards from me? Also I don't want to break protocol so any tips about where to post them, how to list them etc would be much appreciated. I am thinking I would like to sell them and trade them off. Well thanks in advance for any info and input.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Raventree78,

Nice looking lanyards! I'm still a newbie, but I believe the place where you will post them would be the Vendors forum. Old timers (Long time forum members) if that his not the place let me know.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Raventree78,
> 
> Nice looking lanyards! I'm still a newbie, but I believe the place where you will post them would be the Vendors forum. Old timers (Long time forum members) if that his not the place let me know.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/forum/36-site-vendors-forum/


I believe you have to pay to become a vendor to post in the vendor forums. I'd just toss them in the for sale by individuals section.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/103-for-sale-by-individuals-forum/

Maybe if you have luck you can then pay to be a vendor and post them there.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Yosemite Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Raventree78,
> ...


Thanks was not aware of that. I'll know for next time.


----------

